# ubuntu + enlightenment



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2007)

hey so i got bored of using kdebase on ubuntu so i decided to try enlightment. it works great! its a very nice interface and it is fast. 

btw, let me say that command line install is the way to go if you know what you are doing. i installed just the base OS then installed xorg, added my ati fglrx driver and installed e17 (enlightenment) + kdm. from there i install the few packages i use xchat/swiftfox/azureus/xmms/mplayer/k3b/klibido and away i go. a fresh and clean system with no clutter and a nice interface. give it a try!!! oh and dont be afraid of using kde or gnome specific packages with enlightenment.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't really like Enlightenment the last time I tried it. Might have to give it another go.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Sep 11, 2007)

cool, i've never ventured beyond the realms of KDE and Gnome.

I don't suppose you can guess as to how it easy it is to swap between say gnome and e17 on an Ubuntu install?


----------



## francis511 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was going to install ubuntu/kubuntu.Does it offer dual-boot option with windows xp ?Xp already installed on partition 3.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Sep 11, 2007)

the ubuntu installer is really comprehensive, lets you fiddle with and pick partitions when you install it to ensure it goes where you want it


----------



## francis511 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oliver_FF said:


> the ubuntu installer is really comprehensive, lets you fiddle with and pick partitions when you install it to ensure it goes where you want it



Sure but does it have an option like "boot to previous operating system" ?


----------



## DIBL (Sep 11, 2007)

I prefer the "Alternate" installation CD, rather than the Live CD.  You get better visibility and control of the process.  But the Live CD is a good way to do a basic check that your hardware doesn't have any huge compatibility issues.

"No" to the "previous OS" question, but you can simply set it up to "dual boot" configuration -- a boot menu is presented and you pick which OS you want to boot into.  Here's a good site for a lot of info including dual boot installation and partition planning:

http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2007)

yea using the alternate disc and then installing the command line really is the way to go if you are familiar with linux/bsd. i manually install everything and eliminate all clutter. and i dont be afraid to try enlightenment because you can always switch back to gnome or kde. that is what kdm/gdm is for. ive also been messing around with fluxbox and i have to say it is really fast. no eye candy and very small memory footprint. you have to do a lot of configuration thought but it is fun if you into it.


----------



## francis511 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did have OSX installed on a partition but then it SNAFU`ED and now I`m wondering what to do with the empty space.


----------



## DIBL (Sep 12, 2007)

You can also get E17 as the default desktop on elive here:

http://www.elivecd.org/gb/Download/Development/

Try the "night" theme -- you might like it.  

Get the "development" version for free -- it's pretty stable in my experience, and hardware-friendly. Don't let the "only for testing" stuff bother you.


----------

